# Iguodala Fits Right In With National Team



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The better the players around him, the better Andre Iguodala seems to fit. That was clearly the case Saturday night as the 76ers' forward/guard contributed 17 points, 6 rebounds and 5 assists in the White squad's 114-96 victory over the Blue team in the USA Basketball Showcase game in Las Vegas.
> 
> The 19 players on the overall USA roster are competing for 12 spots on the U.S. National Team that will participate in the World Championships Aug. 28-Sept. 12 in Turkey. National Team head coach Mike Krzyzewski and his staff will cut to probably 15 for a second camp next month in New York.
> 
> ...


http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/sixerville/Iguodala_Fits_Right_In_With_National_Team.html


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Great! Now all we need are a starting-caliber PF and C. Those come cheap.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

This guy would make a great 2nd option to a superstar.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Coach K is saying what I said about Iguodala. He doesn't need the ball. The less responsibility he's forced to have on a team the better he'll be.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Off topic, but is Iggy able to play Point-Forward? He handle the ball alot this past season.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I wouldn't trust him to run the offense. I'd be fine if he was to take up some of the handling and playmaking but he still has a very loose handle and he's limited in his ability to create for others in the half court.


----------



## 76ersFan11 (Jul 6, 2010)

Coatesvillain said:


> I wouldn't trust him to run the offense. I'd be fine if he was to take up some of the handling and playmaking but he still has a very loose handle and he's limited in his ability to create for others in the half court.



Which is the major reason we were a 25 win team, Jordan kept forcing Iguodala, Iguodala. When we made the playoffs, we got a Miller, we got a Williams, a Thad. Iguodala's not a 1 or a 2 option in the NBA. He's a Boris Diaw. Which isn't bad at all, Diaw-types are great weapons in the NBA. But for some unknown reason these guys get overpaid and expected to be the next T-Mac or M-Redd or something.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I disagree with that he's way better than Diaw. Also I'd take Iguodala right now over Michael Redd at any point of his career. Redd could shoot but Iguodala can do everything else a lot better than he can while being a more efficient player on offense. Iguodala is a #2 guy.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Iggy would be a great number 2 option or 3rd option on a good team, if this guy was playing with Lebron or Wade, He would be an all-star.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I always thought Iguodala would be the ideal #2 next to Kobe.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah, he would.

In terms of fits.

1. Kobe
2. Wade
3. Lebron


----------

